# Ride Fuse fit in Burton Cartels?



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I may be over thinking this but curious if the narrow Ride Fuse heel fits my Burton Cartels properly. I can fit a finger between the heelcup of the binding and the heel of the boot (see pic). My bindings are a medium and boots are size 9. The forefoot of the boot seems to fit fine.









Anyone with this boot have experience with this binding or other Burtons? I like the boot a lot but am concerned it may not fit bindings on either board (both Cartels).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Binding looks like it might be a bit too big. I'm sure you can ride it if you strap in tight but you probably have the wrong size binding. Check the underside of the baseplate and then google the size chart for the binding and reference your boot size.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I use size 8.5 Ride Tridents (which are a narrow, low profile boot as well) with a range of Burton medium bindings and encounter the same spacing. I’ve never noticed any performance issues.

However, there is a chewed up spot that has formed near the heel area. Only occurring on the rear boot (the one I unstrap more frequently).

Here’s a pic of the boot with about 60 days of use with Burton bindings (sorry, not sure why the photo came up sideways).


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

vodkaboarder said:


> Binding looks like it might be a bit too big. I'm sure you can ride it if you strap in tight but you probably have the wrong size binding. Check the underside of the baseplate and then google the size chart for the binding and reference your boot size.


It says medium should fit size 8 - 11. They fit my previous Ride FUL's in 9.5 great. But the Fuse's have a MUCH narrower heel.

Here's a pic of the forefoot spacing to confirm I'm not wrong on the sizing (other side if firmly against the binding):













jstar said:


> I use size 8.5 Ride Tridents (which are a narrow, low profile boot as well) with a range of Burton medium bindings and encounter the same spacing. I’ve never noticed any performance issues.
> 
> However, there is a chewed up spot that has formed near the heel area. Only occurring on the rear boot (the one I unstrap more frequently).
> 
> Here’s a pic of the boot with about 60 days of use with Burton bindings (sorry, not sure why the photo came up sideways).


Thanks for confirming it fits. I've heard of Ride backstays getting messed up by some of the Burton bindings, but thought was more in the lower end. The Fuses seem to have similar urethane as the Tridents, which should be tougher tougher. I was hoping they'd avoid that type of wear but I'll keep that in mind too.


----------

